

Readernaut Launched, Gorgeous book sharing site. - forsaken
http://readernaut.com

======
pclark
you're joking. This website _redirects_ to the signup page. Bizarrely, its far
more than a signup page.

Why did you design it this way? It isn't a bad thing - slightly odd. I was
tempted to close the window when I saw the URL. Glad I didn't.

Really gorgeous interface. I've signed up -- _peterc_

